# May you live in kinky times



## Etsaru (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello all, today I’m looking for some tf/tg and domination action, preferably with me receiving. Open to pretty much all comers. I typically do semi-para to para to/erp, and I do prefer discord or telegram.
If this sounds like your idea of a good time, or if you just wish to know more, drop me a message!


----------



## Etsaru (Jan 1, 2020)

Giving this a quick bump to see if anyone else is interested


----------



## Anon_the_human (Jan 20, 2020)

Do you do other kinks?


----------



## Etsaru (Apr 25, 2020)

Doing another quick interest bump, looking for an interested party or three!


----------



## Etsaru (May 10, 2021)

Giving yet another bump here, but now with even more kinks on the table, give me a dm and find out what degrading, kinky shit ive fallen further into!


----------

